# PerC Secret Santa Art/Card Exchange!



## Catallena

Sign ups for Secret Santa are now open! When the list is full I'll PM everyone who they will be making a card for! You don't need to be a great artist to participate. :laughing:

Example:









Further reading:
http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/398962-perc-secret-santa.html

I'll answer any questions you have here! oh and you all should make a card for me too of course (not really :kitteh

let the sign ups begin!









Write your username next to a number, copy and paste from the person above until the list is full

1. 
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## herinb

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Siouxsie
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Catallena

herinb said:


> 1. herinb
> 2. Wellsy
> 3. Siouxsie
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.


Don't add me! I can't do it if I'm hosting it :laughing:


----------



## herinb

Siouxsie said:


> Don't add me! I can't do it if I'm hosting it :laughing:


 :'(
_1. herinb_
_2. Wellsy_
_3. _
_4._
_5._
_6._
_7._
_8._
_9._
_10._
_11._
_12._
_13._
_14._
_15._
_16._
_17._
_18._
_19._
_20._


----------



## Catallena

herinb said:


> :'(
> _1. herinb_
> _2. Wellsy_
> _3. _
> _4._
> _5._
> _6._
> _7._
> _8._
> _9._
> _10._
> _11._
> _12._
> _13._
> _14._
> _15._
> _16._
> _17._
> _18._
> _19._
> _20._










roud:


Just checking @Wellsy did you want to be in this?


----------



## Wellsy

Siouxsie said:


> roud:
> 
> 
> Just checking @_Wellsy_ did you want to be in this?


Sure, i'll participate.


----------



## Morfy

_1. herinb_
_2. Wellsy_
_3. Morfinyon_
_4. The Chameleon_
_5._
_6._
_7._
_8._
_9._
_10._
_11._
_12._
_13._
_14._
_15._
_16._
_17._
_18._
_19._
_20._


----------



## Gossip Goat

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. The Chameleon
5.Gossip Goat
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Catallena

Morfinyon said:


> _1. herinb_
> _2. Wellsy_
> _3. Morfinyon_
> _4. The Chameleon_
> _5._
> _6._
> _7._
> _8._
> _9._
> _10._
> _11._
> _12._
> _13._
> _14._
> _15._
> _16._
> _17._
> _18._
> _19._
> _20._


Hold on I think maybe we should let people sign for themselves so things won't be confusing... @The Chameleon ?


----------



## hauntology

_1. herinb__
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
_


----------



## Catallena

HorrorHound said:


> _1. herinb__
> 2. Wellsy
> 3. Morfinyon
> 4. HorrorHound
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> _


You forgot Gossip Goat

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## hauntology

Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## Wellsy

Siouxsie said:


> Hold on I think maybe we should let people sign for themselves so things won't be confusing... The Chameleon ?


Think they changed their username to @Les Chameleon de l'ABC


----------



## Catallena

HorrorHound said:


> Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## Innogen

We're actually going through with this? COUNT ME IN!
(I can't draw, though, so I'll write a short song for whoever I get partnered with.)

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Gossip Goat

IDK why this isn't booming, I actually darted to write my name because I thought the spaces would fill up. 

This is an interesting activity to partake in.


----------



## Momentz

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## The Chameleon

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Catallena

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

:kitteh:


----------



## Deejaz

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9. Deejaz
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

When is this due?  


(Tapatalking)


----------



## LittleOrange

Ok, I´m in 



DemonD said:


> 1. herinb
> 2. Wellsy
> 3. Morfinyon
> 4. HorrorHound
> 5. Gossip Goat
> 6. oraphel
> 7. Syndrone
> 8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
> 9. Deejaz
> 10. Reluctanine
> 11. Lacuna
> 12. DemonD
> 13. LittleOrange
> 14.
> 15. snowbell
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. malphigus


----------



## Catallena

Only 5 spots left!


----------



## The Hungry One

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9. Deejaz
10. Reluctanine
11. Lacuna
12. DemonD
13. LittleOrange
14. The Hungry One
15. snowbell
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. malphigus


----------



## rambleonrose

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9. Deejaz
10. Reluctanine
11. Lacuna
12. DemonD
13. LittleOrange
14. The Hungry One
15. snowbell
16.
17.
18.
19. rambleonrose
20. malphigus


----------



## Jennywocky

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9. Deejaz
10. Reluctanine
11. Lacuna
12. DemonD
13. LittleOrange
14. The Hungry One
15. snowbell
16. Jennywocky
17.
18.
19. rambleonrose
20. malphigus


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9. Deejaz
10. Reluctanine
11. Lacuna
12. DemonD
13. LittleOrange
14. The Hungry One
15. snowbell
16. Jennywocky
17. walking tourist
18.
19. rambleonrose
20. malphigus


----------



## Catallena

Last one!


----------



## Stasis

1. herinb
2. Wellsy
3. Morfinyon
4. HorrorHound
5. Gossip Goat
6. oraphel
7. Syndrone
8. Les Chameleons de l'ABC
9. Deejaz
10. Reluctanine
11. Lacuna
12. DemonD
13. LittleOrange
14. The Hungry One
15. snowbell
16. Jennywocky
17. walking tourist
18. EDLC
19. rambleonrose
20. malphigus


----------



## Catallena

Sign ups are now over!

@herinb @Wellsy @Morfinyon @HorrorHound @Gossip Goat @oraphel @Syndrone @Les Chameleon de l'ABC @Deejaz @Reluctanine @Lacuna @DemonD @LittleOrange @The Hungry One @snowbell @Jennywocky @walking tourist @EDLC @rambleonrose @malphigus


I'll be sending out the PMs soon. You will have until Christmas Eve (December 24th) to make your card. :kitteh:


----------



## Trademark

21. Jakenpoi (': happy holidays


----------



## Lexicon Devil

22. @Geoffrey Felis


----------



## DemonD

Will there be set dimensions for the cards?

Or are we just going by "not tiny, nor massive"?


----------



## Catallena

DemonD said:


> Will there be set dimensions for the cards?
> 
> Or are we just going by "not tiny, nor massive"?


The size doesn't matter as long as you don't need a microscope to see it :laughing:


----------



## jada_artist

I want to join too. but I see no list now :/ is it a minimum of 20?


----------



## Lexicon Devil

jada_artist said:


> I want to join too. but I see no list now :/ is it a minimum of 20?


FWIW, you can have my twenty-second space.


----------



## Catallena

jada_artist said:


> I want to join too. but I see no list now :/ is it a minimum of 20?


I made the list only up to 20 because that's the maximum I can handle. Anymore would be too much because I have to keep track of the PMs and who each person is making a card for. Sorry :sad:


----------



## jada_artist

Geoffrey Felis said:


> FWIW, you can have my twenty-second space.


That's ok. apparently 20 is the maximum


----------



## jada_artist

Siouxsie said:


> I made the list only up to 20 because that's the maximum I can handle. Anymore would be too much because I have to keep track of the PMs and who each person is making a card for. Sorry :sad:


It's cool. Maybe I'll just send someone on my friend's list one.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

I will be making another Secret Santa Thread and posting the link here. Let's all thank @Siouxsie for this wonderful idea and all her hard work.

http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/411281-perc-secret-santa-art-card-exchange-second-list.html#post13167137


----------



## jada_artist

Geoffrey Felis said:


> I will be making another Secret Santa Thread and posting the link here. Let's all thank @Siouxsie for this wonderful idea and all her hard work.


Please let me know as soon as you do!


----------



## Lexicon Devil

jada_artist said:


> Please let me know as soon as you do!


http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/411281-perc-secret-santa-art-card-exchange-second-list.html#post13167137


----------



## Modal Soul

AM I TOO LATE???


   

because i'm doing this on another forum and would love to do it here too


----------



## Catallena

Just a reminder to everyone that the cards are due in a few days. :kitteh:

@herinb @Wellsy @Morfinyon @HorrorHound @Gossip Goat @oraphel @Syndrone @Les Chameleon de l'ABC @Deejaz @Reluctanine @Lacuna @DemonD @LittleOrange @The Hungry One @snowbell @Jennywocky @walking tourist @EDLC @rambleonrose @malphigus


----------



## malphigus

Merry Christmas everybody! 

Happy Holidays and have a festive day :kitteh:


----------



## Gossip Goat

When is this going down? Tonight?


----------



## Catallena

Gossip Goat said:


> When is this going down? Tonight?


2 people haven't sent in their cards yet and I haven't gotten a reply from them so I'm thinking of waiting until the evening to post. Should I just post what I've received?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Siouxsie said:


> 2 people haven't sent in their cards yet and I haven't gotten a reply from them so I'm thinking of waiting until the evening to post. Should I just post what I've received?


D: Let's wait till the evening then.


----------



## rambleonrose

Siouxsie said:


> 2 people haven't sent in their cards yet and I haven't gotten a reply from them so I'm thinking of waiting until the evening to post. Should I just post what I've received?


Did you receive mine? I sent it last night!


----------



## Morfy

You got mine too right?


----------



## Catallena

rambleonrose said:


> Did you receive mine? I sent it last night!





Morfinyon said:


> You got mine too right?


Yes and yes roud:
I double checked. If I didn't receive anything from you then you would've gotten a reminder from me.


----------



## Modal Soul

did i send it to the wrong person?


----------



## Trademark

Idk if my recipient was able to make one for me, so... why would I? Yeah I made - and discard it.


----------



## Modal Soul

Jakenpoi said:


> Idk if my recipient was able to make one for me, so... why would I? Yeah I made - and discard it.


that was really dumb of you and i'm actually angry you did that


----------



## Trademark

@Modal Soul sorry but , If I will make another one, It will be too late. I also want you to continue that anger.. Yeah hate me. But I will still l...


----------



## Jennywocky

Man, if you don't want to do it, just don't do it. Flaking out after committing to it without saying anything until now is pretty lame.


----------



## The Chameleon

Jakenpoi said:


> Idk if my recipient was able to make one for me, so... why would I? Yeah I made - and discard it.





Jakenpoi said:


> @Modal Soul sorry but , If I will make another one, It will be too late. I also want you to continue that anger.. Yeah hate me. But I will still l...


Wat.


----------



## Modal Soul

Jakenpoi said:


> @_Modal Soul_ sorry but , If I will make another one, It will be too late. I also want you to continue that anger.. Yeah hate me. But I will still l...


what no i don't hate you. not even close. i just don't know why you would do that! someone is going to miss out on a card for no reason than because their secret santa didn't get theirs

and i suggest you make the card. it's not too late


also, everyone needs to chill. it was said that the card could be sent in the day before christmas *OR* the day of. we all reign from different time zones, and i'm sure plenty of us have prior commitments that take precedent over making/sending in cards to online friends. patience is a virtue. so is understanding...


anyway, here's mine


----------



## The Chameleon

I thought Sous was gonna post them all in the thread? If not I'll just post mine.


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> I thought Sous was gonna post them all in the thread? If not I'll just post mine.


Siou is gonna post em owo


----------



## DemonD

I think it is worth noting that Jakenpoi wasn't on this list of people making cards. 

Let's just chill, and we'll get them when we get them.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Jakenpoi said:


> @Modal Soul sorry but , If I will make another one, It will be too late. I also want you to continue that anger.. Yeah hate me. But I will still l...


Its not too late, make one! :kitteh:


----------



## Gossip Goat

DemonD said:


> I think it is worth noting that Jakenpoi wasn't on this list of people making cards.


Beautiful observation.


----------



## Trademark

DemonD said:


> I think it is worth noting that Jakenpoi wasn't on this list of people making cards. Let's just chill, and we'll get them when we get them.


 yeah am not a part.. http://personalitycafe.com/art-muse...t-card-exchange-second-list-post13182794.html take a look on this thread


----------



## Modal Soul

DemonD said:


> Let's just chill, and we'll get them when we get them.


thank you!


----------



## Catallena

Hey everyone, I've been busy today since it's Christmas and all. Unfortunately I haven't received the cards from the two people and I'm a bit pissed about that, but I did the best that I can in organizing this thing. If you didn't get a card don't get upset. Just let me know and I'll make a New Years' card for you. 

I'll be posting the cards in an hour or so. 

Also @Modal Soul and @Jakenpoi you guys weren't in my list. I think you've got the wrong thread.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I made an extra card. I'll send it to you.


----------



## Catallena

Gossip Goat said:


> I made an extra card. I'll send it to you.


You're amazing. <3


----------



## Modal Soul

Siouxsie said:


> Hey everyone, I've been busy today since it's Christmas and all. Unfortunately I haven't received the cards from the two people and I'm a bit pissed about that, but I did the best that I can in organizing this thing. If you didn't get a card don't get upset. Just let me know and I'll make a New Years' card for you.
> 
> I'll be posting the cards in an hour or so.
> 
> Also @_Modal Soul_ and @_Jakenpoi_ you guys weren't in my list. I think you've got the wrong thread.



LOOOOL @Jakenpoi i think we fucked up


----------



## Modal Soul

hahaha sorry everybody we'll show ourselves out! happy holidays!


----------



## Jennywocky

Lol. You mean I wasted a perfectly good lecture on the wrong thread? 

Consider it a Christmas freebie. :laughing:


----------



## Trademark

@Modal Soul hell yeah! We will show what we got! Haha thanks for the xmas card btw. My dear Modal Soul


----------



## Modal Soul

Jakenpoi said:


> @_Modal Soul_ hell yeah! We will show what we got! Haha thanks for the xmas card btw. My dear Modal Soul


yes we will! where's our thread at?

you're welcome, dear Jakenpoi. i'm glad you liked it


----------



## Trademark

Off couse my dear @Modal Soul, I delightfuly LIKE IT. Just wait for your xmas card, Im on it..!


----------



## Catallena

*Here are the cards!! Thank you to all who participated!* :kitteh:























































For @malphigus






















































For @walking tourist




































For @Lacuna 









For @DemonD









For @EDLC









For @Deejaz


----------



## The Chameleon

Oh my gosh, I love mine! It's absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Gossip Goat

Thank you to whoever made mine!!! <3 *hug*

Can the secret santa's be unveiled?


----------



## Catallena

Gossip Goat said:


> Thank you to whoever made mine!!! <3 *hug*
> 
> Can the secret santa's be unveiled?


They can but they don't have to. I'll let the artists decide if they wish to unveil themselves. roud:


----------



## The Hungry One

I love mine too ^^ A tree full of food is perfect <3 <3 <3

Hugs to Siouxsie for organizing this


----------



## Gossip Goat

I was Herinb's SS. Hope you liked you card!!! n_n/


----------



## Innogen

*stares at my card*
That. Is. The. Most. Amazing. Thing. Ever.
Not even sarcasm.


----------



## The Chameleon

oraphel said:


> *stares at my card*
> That. Is. The. Most. Amazing. Thing. Ever.
> Not even sarcasm.


I was ur SS <3


----------



## Innogen

The Chameleon said:


> I was ur SS <3


Thank you so much. Doge was a great meme. It was just overspammed.


----------



## Lacuna

Thank you for the card, Secret Santa!!


----------



## snowbell

Awww! Thank you for whoever did mine! I really like it! There are really good ones in here too LOL.

Thanks again Siouxsie for setting this up. It was really great!


----------



## malphigus

Aww thanks to whoever made mine! The cat is very cute and I appreciate your effort


----------



## herinb

The Chameleon said:


> Oh my gosh, I love mine! It's absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much! <3


I was your santa


----------



## herinb

Gossip Goat said:


> I was Herinb's SS. Hope you liked you card!!! n_n/


Fabulosssss


----------



## Momentz

Well shit, mine's awesome! Thanks! <3


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I love my card! Hugs to my secret santa from walking tourist.


----------



## rambleonrose

I'm so happy about my card. Really, I didn't even think I'd get one with the way my luck goes. I hope my guy likes his card. I love you all. Merry Christmas. <3, drunk keely.


----------



## snowbell

rambleonrose said:


> I'm so happy about my card. Really, I didn't even think I'd get one with the way my luck goes. I hope my guy likes his card. I love you all. Merry Christmas. <3, drunk keely.


LOL I'm glad you liked it. Didn't really know what to do.


----------



## rambleonrose

snowbell said:


> LOL I'm glad you liked it. Didn't really know what to do.


I love it. :happy:

Merry Christmas, Snowbell.


----------



## Reluctanine

Happy Holidays to you too, Secret Santa!!!  Thank you for the well wishes!!!!  Yeah, Peace, Love & Happiness to ALLLLLL!!!!


----------



## DemonD

Did I get stock footage?


----------



## LittleOrange

Thank you Secret Santa for my card!  I liked it! It´s cute  Happy Holidays to you and everyone who participated!


----------



## Morfy

Thanks to my secret santa :3
It was really cute and made me chuckle ^_^


----------



## Trademark

Mistake post


----------



## Trademark

Modal Soul said:


>


 I already send this twice, and I just wanted to post it here, too.


----------



## hauntology

@walking tourist I'm sorry. I'm so so sorry. I had horrid technical difficulties, so your card is a day late. I love you!


----------



## rambleonrose

Morfinyon said:


> Thanks to my secret santa :3
> It was really cute and made me chuckle ^_^


:kitteh: :crazy: Yayayay, so happy, I wasn't sure that you'd like it.

Merry Christmas Morfy. <3


----------

